# mortises in queen anne leg



## frankbyrne (Mar 1, 2008)

On one show I saw bob make a mortise for a queen anne leg that required a plywood jig that held the leg straight and steady , he the flipped it 90 degrees and cut the other side so that both mortises were 90 degrees to each other. I can't seem to replicate this jig [ he did talk kind of fast] is there anyone who may have this jig plan?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi frank,

DVD series #6 episode 601 should show the jig and if I remember Bob does go into some detail for it. I know what ya mean about him talking a bit fast. Remember, they tried to cram alot of info for a 30min show, which in reality is only like 20mins when you remove all the commercials. I checked the OP site and didn't find plans for the jig. 

Perhaps Bj or some others have created a similar jig. Give them some time and they'll respond.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi frankbyrne

" queen anne leg "
I think you maybe thinking about the one below 

but it's not a mortises it's dovetail bit in this one , if not just tell me and I will look some more for the right one...


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/7921-john-sliding-dovetail-jig.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5673-john.html

=========

Rick shows you how to pattern cut the rails and Bob creates a special jig to dovetail the rails into the "Queen Anne" legs in spite of their shape.
602. Lingerie Chest, Part 2 

601-604 Four Part - Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet:
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S600.html
=========





frankbyrne said:


> On one show I saw bob make a mortise for a queen anne leg that required a plywood jig that held the leg straight and steady , he the flipped it 90 degrees and cut the other side so that both mortises were 90 degrees to each other. I can't seem to replicate this jig [ he did talk kind of fast] is there anyone who may have this jig plan?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Frank I am thinking of the same show BJ is. Cool little jig. 

Corey


----------

